# my soap cake :-)



## scrapgabbie (Apr 16, 2009)

The base is CP with the MP as the 'icing', the raspberries are MP too. I'm not sure if the MP will stick in the long term, having never tried this before.
It's scented with sweet raspberry FO


----------



## michelleB (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG!!  :shock: 

That's freakin GORGEOUS!! I'm drooling all over myself & wanna run out to the store to get a strawberry bundt cake!! JEEZ why'd ya have to go and post this so late at night!! lol

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## scrapgabbie (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL sorry   
maybe icecream will fix the need for cake?  :wink: 

****, l feel the need for cheesecake now LOL


----------



## Lindy (Apr 17, 2009)

That is drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJA (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, Scrapgabbie!!  That is SOOOOOO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

That cake is  show stopping gorgeous .I love the color and the mp raspberries look so real .Way to go.

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome, wonderful soapcake!  Such pretty colours and the raspberries are amazing!  Did you make them too?  I would love a mould for them  

Tanya


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 17, 2009)

yum, this looks truly scrumptious


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, absolutely GORGEOUS!  I wanna make a soap cake!!  I just want to EAT it!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 17, 2009)

yummmm, looks just like a real cake!


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 17, 2009)

That is stunning work!  I think that it looks better than a real cake. The pink color is very vibrant and the glaze looks wonderful.


----------



## scrapgabbie (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks everyone!!!     

l have a question for you all now...do you think it would be okay to put each piece in a cello bag now, for the 4 week cure? l'm thinking just a loose cello bag with a ribbon tied on the end, just so they don't get dusty during the 4 week cure. All that white icing and raspberries is getting me worried about dust LOL.

topcat - l used one of my old candlemaking molds for the raspberries, l wasn't sure if it was going to work or not, but thankfully it did ;-)


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2009)

Gabbie - this is uncertain ground for me.  My understanding is that CP needs airflow around it to cure out properly and MP needs covering to keep the moisture in the air away from it.  I think Lindy has made a soapcake - well, I _know_ she has, but I think she may have used MP icing?  Mandolyn too.  Perhaps they will see this thread and chime in.  Or you can PM them to ask.

Tanya


----------



## Sibi (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG!!  That cake is absolutely lovely!!  My mouth is watering just looking at it and it's not edible!  I bet it smells as awesome as it looks!  Wow....


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Soapgrabbie if you put the soaps into a cello bag they won't dry properly - CP needs air to cure.  If you're worried about dust drape a couple of paper towels over it lightly - that will allow the soap to continue to cure.  If you cut the cake it will cure quicker...

I made the mistake of putting a CP soap with flower buds on top into a cello bag - it ended up moldy - yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That was when I first started trying out packaging ideas - that one was beyond a failure....


----------



## mandolyn (May 1, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Gabbie - this is uncertain ground for me.  My understanding is that CP needs airflow around it to cure out properly and MP needs covering to keep the moisture in the air away from it.  I think Lindy has made a soapcake - well, I _know_ she has, but I think she may have used MP icing?  Mandolyn too.  Perhaps they will see this thread and chime in.  Or you can PM them to ask.
> 
> Tanya



Sorry to be so late replying to this, but I just haven't had time to check in here for a while.

Right, it will still need to breathe even after it cures. That's just cp. I never packaged mine. When I gave the slices, I just slipped them into one of my bags (small bags with handles). That way I didn't have to worry about the top getting ruined. 

Your cake is stunning by the way!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

How many pounds of soap to fill that bunt cake mold?


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh man now I am hungry for dessert! Awesome looking soap cake, love the pink swirl.


----------



## xraygrl (Jul 11, 2009)

Aboslutely beautiful!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 11, 2009)

*x*

  beautiful job!

that would bring rush hour traffic to a standstill!  :shock: 

too lovely for adequate expression!  :roll:


----------



## MsBien (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, absolutley gorgeous!

Stacie


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 12, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Artephius (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow! Something to aspire to. You should be really proud.  :shock:


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

That is simply divine!!! How creative!!


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 13, 2009)

That is sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!  A masterpiece!  I love the raspberries too - they look so real.  Excellent work and thanks for sharing this w us...


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 14, 2009)

omy goodness..awesome beautiful.,...love this


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, so I am sooooo going to try a bundt soap cake now. That is absolutly stunning!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 19, 2009)

that is so pretty!!


----------

